
Speakers in the programming and design communities - jaredwox
https://github.com/karlhorky/awesome-speakers
======
petard
I couldn't find any info on the list what makes the people awesome speakers or
criteria for being included on the list. Don't mean to sound negative, but
anybody can put up repo with random people names and call them awesome.

~~~
SimonPStevens
Yeah, without any criteria it's just a random list.

There's already a pull request by mashhoodr to add Mashhood Rastgar. (I don't
know this person, I'm sure he is legitimately awesome, but if you can add
yourself the list is worthless)

~~~
jaredwox
Found this - [https://github.com/karlhorky/awesome-
speakers/blob/master/CO...](https://github.com/karlhorky/awesome-
speakers/blob/master/CONTRIBUTING.md)

~~~
smoyer
It would be interesting to see how many of these people self-asserted their
awesome speaking skills.

------
klez
I don't want to derail the topic, but why is Israel listed under "Europe"?

I'm asking because it's the second time I see Israel listed as a European
country around the net, but I've always been taught that it's an Asian
country. Has there been any explicit effort to make it part of Europe?

~~~
eitland
It seems to be considered European in at least some contexts, e.g. Eurovision
Song contest.

